

Microsoft CEO says women should not ask for a raise - kirillzubovsky
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/9/6953697/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-women-raises

======
jenntoda
So disappointing. I really wanted to think he was just misquoted. But the
attempt to cover up after-the-fact just made it worse -- "Hey, ladies, don't
ask for a raise coz you should trust the system. But oh, btw, the system is
broken, we should fix it." Either the system is working or not. Make up your
mind before asking ppl to trust it.

------
rafa2000
The Microsoft CEO should not make his political opinions public. It only shows
the urgency he feels, or maybe someone else, to appear as the new messiah with
deep thoughts at the helm of a corporation that cares for technology and
people. I would be probably better to show that Microsoft is not trying to
steal Javascript as TypeScript, or ML as F#, or Ruby on Rails as NetMVC, or
Android sucking the life out of Samsung. Sorry, this advertisement as a
comment just made me cring. There are so many things that Microsoft should not
do.

------
jussij
If that's an indication of the level of intellectual thought coming out of the
top guy at Microsoft, then it looks like it's going to be another Ballmer esc
_lost decade_ for Microsoft.

